# Newbie to buy Comfortbilt???



## MewZiKat (Nov 16, 2019)

Hello all. I'm looking for advice from those who actually have experience with the HP22 or other ComfortBilt pellet stoves (is BronxBoy still out there using one?)

I currently live in the mountains of NE Tennessee however I own a home near the headquarters of ComfortBilt; I intend to visit and meet the man often referred to in this forum, Glenn (My research indicates he was a manager at Home Depot for 25 years prior to becoming the head of ComfortBilt USA).

Online, CB seems to be legitimate however anyone with a good understanding of how Search Engine Optimization works could fabricate all kinds of favorable reviews and info to build up a lesser-known brand to compete with the bigger players. 

I'm not saying that is the case here or not, I'm merely skeptical because CB seems too good to be true.

Red flags aside, I do believe there are some reputable Chinese-built products out there worthy of purchase and this may be one. I've read comments from a couple of welders on this forum who approve of the build quality of these stoves. It seems parts are readily available via Glenn's website...again, I will visit to confirm this. It seems Glenn is quite responsive to his customers therefore I am leaning toward purchasing an HP22 for our 1400 sq ft manufactured home on our little mountain paradise here in TN.

I will do some more research, compile responses from y'all here in the upcoming weeks and make a decision sooner rather than later as it has already snowed down here in the Southland and temps bottomed out at 12° last Tuesday.

In addition to build quality, I'd also like feedback on ease of use of this stove compared to others. I have used efficient but messy coal- and wood-burning stoves during my years as a native New Englander; ive used inefficient natural gas and wood fireplaces during my years in the flatlands of NC. None of that is practical for us: we live in a remote, hard-to-access area and can not receive huge deliveries of fuel on this mountain. The house is incredibly drafty with no central heat so we have been running electric radiant oil heaters for warmth but this is not sustainable. We need something that is, relatively speaking, simple and clean as well as efficient since my other half is disabled.

I would sincerely appreciate advice from those who have experience with CB pellet stove.

Thanks, Kat


----------



## bags (Nov 21, 2019)

Hey sorry for the delayed response. I was leary as well and even commented way back when. That said, I finally saw one first hand and they are legit. A good friend just bought one and I helped him install it. He purchased from Home Depot and really likes his. In my opinion they are a decent bang for the buck.

When I was looking the only place you could find them was on Craigslist and Glenn in NC was selling them. I steered away at the time because his shipment was held up in customs etc; Obviously he has things figured out now and you being close I wouldn't hesitate if that's the price point you want to be at.

Plus I was working out of town and needed a pellet stove stat. I've been on this forum for years now and you will likely see my posts on ComfortBilts. Now that I have seen one first hand I can vouch for them.


----------



## bags (Nov 21, 2019)

Back when I was looking there were no reviews because they had just started up. Hell, people didn't even know what they were or had never heard of them. I run Harmans but I really did like what I saw on my friends ComfortBilt.


----------



## Bobgolf (Nov 24, 2019)

I just bought and had one installed about 2 months ago. Only issue I'm having is that the pellets stop feeding into auger. It creates a funnel the pellets don't all slide down the Walls / Hopper. This has been a known problem not just on these stoves but some others. I had the tech come out and he suggested I get a new stove. Still waiting. They gave me a couple different things to try. Overall the stove Burns well. If the hopper is not full the stove won't burn more than two and a half hours it will go out. Noticed one other issue, before stove lights it drops too many pellets into burn pot which creates a bunch of smoke.


----------



## JRemington (Nov 24, 2019)

We are the only dealer that Glenn has. I’ve sold roughly 100 of these since February.  What types of questions do you have? And did you say you are going to NC to look at them?


----------



## JRemington (Nov 24, 2019)

Bobgolf said:


> I just bought and had one installed about 2 months ago. Only issue I'm having is that the pellets stop feeding into auger. It creates a funnel the pellets don't all slide down the Walls / Hopper. This has been a known problem not just on these stoves but some others. I had the tech come out and he suggested I get a new stove. Still waiting. They gave me a couple different things to try. Overall the stove Burns well. If the hopper is not full the stove won't burn more than two and a half hours it will go out. Noticed one other issue, before stove lights it drops too many pellets into burn pot which creates a bunch of smoke.


I’d say you have a faulty vacuum switch. As for the pellets hanging up in the hopper I tell people they will get about 38 pounds of use from a full hopper.


----------



## Ssyko (Nov 24, 2019)

empty the hopper and apply a coat of car wax to the hopper walls, wipe when dry and reload the hopper.


----------



## Bobgolf (Nov 24, 2019)

JRemington said:


> I’d say you have a faulty vacuum switch. As for the pellets hanging up in the hopper I tell people they will get about 38 pounds of use from a full hopper.


I get less than half Hopper before my stove shuts off and goes into fault.


----------



## Bobgolf (Nov 24, 2019)

JRemington said:


> We are the only dealer that Glenn has. I’ve sold roughly 100 of these since February.  What types of questions do you have? And did you say you are going to NC to look at them?


I'm in langhorne PA and there's a dealer up to Street that sells comfortbilts


----------



## Ssyko (Nov 24, 2019)

wax your hopper it will help, pellets will slide down easier. smoke on startup is normal on all pellet stoves


----------



## Bobgolf (Nov 24, 2019)

Ssyko said:


> wax your hopper it will help, pellets will slide down easier. smoke on startup is normal on all pellet stoves


I will once I burn thru this bag of pellets. I have tried spray silicon, but no difference.


----------



## JRemington (Nov 25, 2019)

Bobgolf said:


> I'm in langhorne PA and there's a dealer up to Street that sells comfortbilts


I guess I should have added in New York.


----------



## MewZiKat (Nov 29, 2019)

Bobgolf said:


> I just bought and had one installed about 2 months ago. Only issue I'm having is that the pellets stop feeding into auger. It creates a funnel the pellets don't all slide down the Walls / Hopper. This has been a known problem not just on these stoves but some others. I had the tech come out and he suggested I get a new stove. Still waiting. They gave me a couple different things to try. Overall the stove Burns well. If the hopper is not full the stove won't burn more than two and a half hours it will go out. Noticed one other issue, before stove lights it drops too many pellets into burn pot which creates a bunch of smoke.


Dislike


----------



## MewZiKat (Nov 29, 2019)

JRemington said:


> We are the only dealer that Glenn has. I’ve sold roughly 100 of these since February.  What types of questions do you have? And did you say you are going to NC to look at them?


Yes, at the end of January I need to be in NC and plan to check them out in person


----------



## Bobgolf (Nov 29, 2019)

JRemington said:


> We are the only dealer that Glenn has. I’ve sold roughly 100 of these since February.  What types of questions do you have? And did you say you are going to NC to look at them?


My stove starts fine then withen 15 mins it stops dropping pellets and shuts off.


----------



## JRemington (Nov 29, 2019)

Bobgolf said:


> My stove starts fine then withen 15 mins it stops dropping pellets and shuts off.


When it stops dropping pellets does the auger indicator light stop flashing on the screen?


----------



## JRemington (Nov 29, 2019)

Let me know when you are available and I’ll walk you through adjusting the vacuum switch


----------



## Bobgolf (Nov 29, 2019)

JRemington said:


> When it stops dropping pellets does the auger indicator light stop flashing on the screen?


Yes symbol stops coming on/flashing


----------



## rhann1234 (Nov 29, 2019)

Bobgolf said:


> I just bought and had one installed about 2 months ago. Only issue I'm having is that the pellets stop feeding into auger. It creates a funnel the pellets don't all slide down the Walls / Hopper. This has been a known problem not just on these stoves but some others. I had the tech come out and he suggested I get a new stove. Still waiting. They gave me a couple different things to try. Overall the stove Burns well. If the hopper is not full the stove won't burn more than two and a half hours it will go out. Noticed one other issue, before stove lights it drops too many pellets into burn pot which creates a bunch of smoke.



I have an HP61 that i installed about 2 weeks ago. I live in Pennsylvania as well. Several mornings now i have went down before work and the stove had was tripped out. All the times I have noticed the same thing for the hopper creating a funnel down to the auger not allowing it to pick up pellets. For the HP22 they make and sell a 45lb hopper expansion on their website. Sadly they do not have one for the HP61 that own. Will more than likely end up trying the waxing method previously mentioned and if it doesn't work attempt to fabricate my own expansion for the hopper.


----------



## JRemington (Nov 29, 2019)

Bobgolf said:


> Yes symbol stops coming on/flashing


Do you know where the vacuum switch is located behind the left cover?


----------



## Bobgolf (Nov 29, 2019)

rhann1234 said:


> I have an HP61 that i installed about 2 weeks ago. I live in Pennsylvania as well. Several mornings now i have went down before work and the stove had was tripped out. All the times I have noticed the same thing for the hopper creating a funnel down to the auger not allowing it to pick up pellets. For the HP22 they make and sell a 45lb hopper expansion on their website. Sadly they do not have one for the HP61 that own. Will more than likely end up trying the waxing method previously mentioned and if it doesn't work attempt to fabricate my own expansion for the hopper.


I'm starting to wonder if all the comfort bilts have a funneling issue? Also tech was just here, he is offering 3 different parts. Crazy i have had this stove for two months and can't use it. I would have thought by now I would have a new stove.


----------



## JRemington (Nov 29, 2019)

Bobgolf said:


> I'm starting to wonder if all the comfort bilts have a funneling issue? Also tech was just here, he is offering 3 different parts. Crazy i have had this stove for two months and can't use it. I would have thought by now I would have a new stove.


They all have the pellets hanging up on the sides issue. I don’t know what parts he’s trying to give you. You have a vac switch issue


----------



## Bobgolf (Nov 29, 2019)

JRemington said:


> They all have the pellets hanging up on the sides issue. I don’t know what parts he’s trying to give you. You have a vac switch issue


----------



## Bobgolf (Nov 29, 2019)

The tech was here and pretty much don't know what it is. He said he did a vacuum adjustment. He said he's ordering a control bored a motherboard and a ribbon cable.


----------



## JRemington (Nov 29, 2019)

Did he adjust the black knob on the vacuum switch?


----------



## Bobgolf (Nov 29, 2019)

JRemington said:


> Did he adjust the black knob on the vacuum switch?


Don't know he said he did something with vacuum adjustment. Do you think that's a reason that it would just stop pellets from falling. Like I said, the pellets fall the fire starts and after 5 minutes it just stops dropping pellets..


----------



## Bobgolf (Nov 29, 2019)

JRemington said:


> Did he adjust the black knob on the vacuum switch?


Where would the vacuum switch be located?


----------



## JRemington (Nov 29, 2019)

Bobgolf said:


> Where would the vacuum switch be located?


Behind the left cover at the back. There’s a rubber hose connected to it. If you feel comfortable I’ll tell you how to adjust it. It would be easier if I were on the phone with you.


----------



## Bobgolf (Nov 29, 2019)

JRemington said:


> Behind the left cover at the back. There’s a rubber hose connected to it. If you feel comfortable I’ll tell you how to adjust it. It would be easier if I were on the phone with you.


Actually I did it if I'm looking at the stove it's on the right side. I have the pellet insert so I had to take it out a little. I adjusted it so that now the v symbol came on the display. Now it works good. But another question is should that V be on it even when it's on standby it's not going to hurt anything I guess. I was told that the V should come on after the stove is on? Thanks for your help.


----------



## Bobgolf (Nov 29, 2019)

Bobgolf said:


> Actually I did it if I'm looking at the stove it's on the right side. I have the pellet insert so I had to take it out a little. I adjusted it so that now the v symbol came on the display. Now it works good. But another question is should that V be on it even when it's on standby it's not going to hurt anything I guess. I was told that the V should come on after the stove is on? Thanks for your help.


I just turned the knob alittle too the left and the V came on.


----------



## rhann1234 (Nov 29, 2019)

I'd make sure all the venting and air intake and all that good stuff is up to specs before you adjust the vacuum pressure switch to much. Adjusting  the pressure switch could just be hiding a real problem that could cause you real problems or even be dangerous.


----------



## JRemington (Nov 29, 2019)

Bobgolf said:


> I just turned the knob alittle too the left and the V came on.


I didn’t know you had the insert. Start the stove. Once it starts into start up turn the vac knob clockwise until the vac icon goes out. Then turn it slowly counterclockwise until the icon comes back on. At that point give it one more half turn.


----------



## Bobgolf (Nov 29, 2019)

rhann1234 said:


> I'd make sure all the venting and air intake and all that good stuff is up to specs before you adjust the vacuum pressure switch to much. Adjusting  the pressure switch could just be hiding a real problem that could cause you real problems or even be dangerous.


Ok, I just turned it alittleto the left, and it came on. Had it on for about 2 hours now seems to be running great. They are coming with a control board and motherboard and a ribbon cable hopefully they can adjust the switch to where it should be. it seemed like the switch was all the way to the right because I couldn't turn it no more to the right.


----------



## JRemington (Nov 29, 2019)

You don’t need those new parts.


----------



## Bobgolf (Nov 29, 2019)

JRemington said:


> You don’t need those new parts.


That's what I'm thinking but I don't think they knew what the problem was. I can tell them now that I got it working but hopefully maybe replace the switch or see what happens


JRemington said:


> You don’t need those new parts.


yeah it's under warranty still that's why I think there were going to start switching parts. The ribbon cable is definitely sheared a little bit and I'll keep an eye on it to see if this issue happens again. Thanks for your help.


----------



## JRemington (Nov 29, 2019)

Bobgolf said:


> That's what I'm thinking but I don't think they knew what the problem was. I can tell them now that I got it working but hopefully maybe replace the switch or see what happens
> 
> yeah it's under warranty still that's why I think there were going to start switching parts. The ribbon cable is definitely sheared a little bit and I'll keep an eye on it to see if this issue happens again. Thanks for your help.


You’re welcome. If it does it again I’d say replace it. I’m surprised they didn’t jump the switch to diagnose it.


----------



## Ssyko (Nov 29, 2019)

Bobgolf said:


> I'm starting to wonder if all the comfort bilts have a funneling issue? Also tech was just here, he is offering 3 different parts. Crazy i have had this stove for two months and can't use it. I would have thought by now I would have a new stove.


 
It's not just comfort built's. pellets hang in the hopper on all pellet stoves. if they made the hopper angles steeper you would get even less in them.


----------



## Bobgolf (Nov 30, 2019)

JRemington said:


> You’re welcome. If it does it again I’d say replace it. I’m surprised they didn’t jump the switch to diagnose it.


I woke up this morning and it's doing it again I talked to comfortbilt late yesterday and they told me it sounds like one of them switches on the left hand side. there's two switches I moved the two wires to the other switch and it works fine now. I'm assuming the one switch is bad but we'll see by tomorrow. They are two dime shaped switches.


----------



## Bobgolf (Dec 1, 2019)

Bobgolf said:


> I woke up this morning and it's doing it again I talked to comfortbilt late yesterday and they told me it sounds like one of them switches on the left hand side. there's two switches I moved the two wires to the other switch and it works fine now. I'm assuming the one switch is bad but we'll see by tomorrow. They are two dime shaped switches.


Update now it happened again. I adjusted knob got the V to  come back on now it won't even lite. There's so many issues with this thing. they said they're coming to replace the ribbon cable on Monday I highly doubt that's the problem.


----------



## JRemington (Dec 1, 2019)

Bobgolf said:


> Update now it happened again. I adjusted knob got the V to  come back on now it won't even lite. There's so many issues with this thing. they said they're coming to replace the ribbon cable on Monday I highly doubt that's the problem.


They had you switch the wires to the other proof of fire switch. Go ahead and put those back on the one it was on. Are you able to make a jumper wire? If you can, take the two wires off the vacuum switch and jump them together. If you have to keep adjusting it the switch is faulty.


----------



## Bobgolf (Dec 1, 2019)

JRemington said:


> They had you switch the wires to the other proof of fire switch. Go ahead and put those back on the one it was on. Are you able to make a jumper wire? If you can, take the two wires off the vacuum switch and jump them together. If you have to keep adjusting it the switch is faulty.


Thanks but I'm done, gonna let them handle it tomorrow.


----------



## MewZiKat (Dec 3, 2019)

Are these stoves simple enough to install? I'm not doing it myself but I have a general contractor doing a whole-house remodel now and plan to have him install it. Is it necessary to have the stove professionally installed?


----------



## Bobgolf (Dec 3, 2019)

MewZiKat said:


> Are these stoves simple enough to install? I'm not doing it myself but I have a general contractor doing a whole-house remodel now and plan to have him install it. Is it necessary to have the stove professionally installed?


Actually I had it professionally installed only due to the pipework up the chimney. But after sliding it in and out I can tell you it's a sealed unit and it looks like all you have to do is supply power and run a pipe up the chimney and connect it.


----------



## Bobgolf (Dec 9, 2019)

Bobgolf said:


> Actually I had it professionally installed only due to the pipework up the chimney. But after sliding it in and out I can tell you it's a sealed unit and it looks like all you have to do is supply power and run a pipe up the chimney and connect it.


They sent me a vacuum switch I replaced it and it took care of the issue. Now I just need it to run more than 3 hours because of the funneling issue.


----------



## Brightlee (Dec 10, 2019)

So glad I found this thread!  Please pardon my high-jacking of it.

@JRemington - You sound like you know these units well.  I'm brand new to pellet stoves too and I'm struggling with my Comfortbilt.

Three weeks ago I installed our new Comfortbilt HP22i-SS and I am having similar issues.  I say similar because the stove lights, burns for an indeterminate amount of time (sometimes 15 mins, sometimes 3 hours), feeds pellets erraticallly, and then shuts down.  The first two weeks with the stove everything was fine, but the last week or so have been problematic.  I have emptied the hopper and vacuumed it out, I have watched the auger move with the hopper empty, cylcled the auger with the hopper empty to clear the auger of any pellets, and verified the light on the control panel comes on when the auger cycles.  I have cleaned the ash out of the stove and the burn pot multiple times.  I haven't checked the ash ports in the side panels yet.  I understand the pellets not falling down to the auger in the hopper and know that this is not the problem (I just check on the hopper and add pellets or push the pile around so it feeds correctly).  I don't think I have a bad vacuum switch.  I don't think the auger is jammed.

Is it bad pellets that are breaking up and causing the feed problems?  After looking around it seems like the pellets I have (Michigan Wood Fuels Premium Wood Pellets) are not the greatest, but I didn't think I would be having issues after only 170 hours of run time?  Any thoughts?  Anyone?


----------



## Bobgolf (Dec 10, 2019)

Brightlee said:


> So glad I found this thread!  Please pardon my high-jacking of it.
> 
> @JRemington - You sound like you know these units well.  I'm brand new to pellet stoves too and I'm struggling with my Comfortbilt.
> 
> ...


Try a different pellet first, I really doubt it it's the pellets. Like I said I had a problem when it would light and then when the exhaust blower came on the V for vacuum went off. Make sure you have the letter V on the display at all times. I replaced the vacuum switch and now it's fine. You can also adjust the knob on the vacuum switch.


----------



## JRemington (Dec 10, 2019)

Brightlee said:


> So glad I found this thread!  Please pardon my high-jacking of it.
> 
> @JRemington - You sound like you know these units well.  I'm brand new to pellet stoves too and I'm struggling with my Comfortbilt.
> 
> ...


The first thing I’m doing if I’m you is to bypass the vacuum switch. There seem to be many issues with their sensitivity. Did you buy the stove new?


----------



## Brightlee (Dec 10, 2019)

JRemington said:


> The first thing I’m doing if I’m you is to bypass the vacuum switch. There seem to be many issues with their sensitivity. Did you buy the stove new?


Yes the stove is brand new. In looking for answers it is apparent the control panel is different from the one in the manual that came with the stove.  I have an insert also, but I don’t have a V on the display like Bobgolf when the vacuum is on. There is a whole separate screen that shows all that info.   That screen shows that the vacuum switch is on and the auger does rotate, it just seems like the pellets just don’t feed correctly.  I just cleaned the stove out, including the hopper. I bought a different brand of pellets but haven’t loaded them or started the stove yet, mostly out of frustration...


----------



## JRemington (Dec 11, 2019)

Does your stove have a ribbon cable or does it have a black coaxial cable connection at the daughter board? Did you buy the stove directly from Comfortbilt?


----------



## Brightlee (Dec 11, 2019)

By daughter board do you mean the control panel in the surround?  If so it was definitely not a coaxial cable.  I did buy direct from Comfortbilt.


----------



## Brightlee (Dec 11, 2019)

Here’s a pic of the display I snapped yesterday. Don’t know if it will help with identification or not.


----------



## Brightlee (Dec 11, 2019)

@JRemington 

Tonight I checked the vacuum switch and it is operating perfectly.  I found the feed rate adjustments on my control panel and doubled the “On” rate of Level 5 and it worked well enough for a couple hours.

The stove just went out again though. I stuck my hand in the hopper with the lid switch depressed and felt for the auger to move when the light was on. With the vacuum light on and the feed light coming on signaling the auger was supposed to be turning... the auger did not turn. I think what I was witnessing was the slow death of my brand new stove’s auger motor.

I will be on the phone with Comfortbilt first thing tomorrow morning. Hope they can service Southeast Michigan quickly.  Tonight’s low is 12 degrees.


----------



## JRemington (Dec 11, 2019)

Brightlee said:


> @JRemington
> 
> Tonight I checked the vacuum switch and it is operating perfectly.  I found the feed rate adjustments on my control panel and doubled the “On” rate of Level 5 and it worked well enough for a couple hours.
> 
> ...


What is your feed rate set at on level five for on and off? Also, what is the cleaning cycle set at?


----------



## Brightlee (Dec 11, 2019)

Level 5 Feed Rate: On 85 (was 46) Off 14 (no change from original)

Ash Cleaning: Time span 60 min  Duration 30 sec
Smart Ash Cleaning: Off


----------



## JRemington (Dec 11, 2019)

So you have the new generation two board. I would still jump the vacuum switch. I’ve had a few problems with them.


----------



## Brightlee (Dec 11, 2019)

Went through diagnostics and the auger will feed in diagnostic mode. So after the stove cooled I restarted it. It’s working like it was earlier. Can I jump the vacuum switch while the stove is on?


----------



## JRemington (Dec 11, 2019)

If you’re quick. The auger won’t run with it unplugged. I worked on a 22n tonight that was going out. The pellets were so soft a could break some up just squeezing them in my hand and the auger was filled with powder so there wasn’t a consistent pellet flow.


----------



## Brightlee (Dec 11, 2019)

Okay. So the stove went out again and I took the opportunity to jump the vacuum switch. I have relit the stove and am waiting to see what happens, but it seems better already. Running on level three consistently!  Fingers crossed


----------



## JRemington (Dec 12, 2019)

Hopefully that will work


----------



## Brightlee (Dec 12, 2019)

@JRemington Thank you for your help last night!  I was almost ready to tear the stove out and return it.

I sat with it running for over an hour after jumping the vacuum switch and it seemed fine.  It sputtered through the ash cleaning cycle, but recovered.  I figured that was normal.  Went to bed with it running, but woke up at 4:30 this morning to no fire and didn't find a hole in the pellets around the auger, don't know what may have caused it to go out.  The burn pot was half full of un-burned pellets.  

I restarted it and it was doing just fine, wife reported no issues as of 9:30 this morning.  She topped the hopper off and left for work, so we'll see what the story is this afternoon when my son gets home from school.  

I guess I should be in touch with Comfortbilt to get a replacement vacuum switch sent to me?  Doesn't seem like jumping the switch is a permanent solution.  If feed issues continue should I suspect the auger motor?  I plan to turn the feed rate on level 5 back to its original setting.  Should I consider tweaking the feed rates on all settings?  It worked fine at factory settings for the first couple weeks.  Thanks again for all your help!


----------



## Brightlee (Dec 12, 2019)

@JRemington  Well the gremlins are back again tonight. The stove was off when my son came home from school. Had him restart it and it went for an hour or so, but was off again by the time I got home this evening.  I restarted it again when I got home and it ran again for about an hour before it stopped feeding and went out. 

The vacuum switch is jumped but it’s feeding sporadically just like it was before I jumped it. Held down the hopper lid switch and stuck my hand in the hopper to see if the auger is turning when the light is lit indicating it should be and the auger is definitely not turning. The hopper is plenty full of pellets also.

When I put the stove in diagnostic mode after it cools the auger will turn when I test it.  Seems like there is some other safety switch or something preventing it from feeding properly while the stove is lit?  Any help with this round?


----------



## JRemington (Dec 12, 2019)

There are certain applications where I don’t like the cleaning cycle. You are going into a liner vertically which gives more natural draft. On setting one and under the right circumstances there may not be enough fire left in the pot to ignite the pellets after a 30 second delay. We’ve sold over 100 of these but I’m still learning little things. We actually have a really good non failure rate with these stoves. If it shuts down again I’d take the cleaning cycle to 5 seconds every hour or drop the combustion blower voltage on setting one and two. Also make sure your or accumulating any powder in the base of the hopper.


----------



## JRemington (Dec 12, 2019)

Brightlee said:


> @JRemington  Well the gremlins are back again tonight. The stove was off when my son came home from school. Had him restart it and it went for an hour or so, but was off again by the time I got home this evening.  I restarted it again when I got home and it ran again for about an hour before it stopped feeding and went out.
> 
> The vacuum switch is jumped but it’s feeding sporadically just like it was before I jumped it. Held down the hopper lid switch and stuck my hand in the hopper to see if the auger is turning when the light is lit indicating it should be and the auger is definitely not turning. The hopper is plenty full of pellets also.
> 
> When I put the stove in diagnostic mode after it cools the auger will turn when I test it.  Seems like there is some other safety switch or something preventing it from feeding properly while the stove is lit?  Any help with this round?


When it’s off does it say check auger for pellets?


----------



## JRemington (Dec 12, 2019)

What setting are you running it on when it goes out? And are you in manual or temp mode?


----------



## Brightlee (Dec 12, 2019)

I just restarted it. I will bring the cleaning cycle down. I am going into a vertical liner and it was tall enough I went up to a four inch liner. It would seem that it does draft quite well. As for the hopper I have cleaned it out completely multiple times this week. And have cycled the auger clear each time also. I don’t think powder build up is my issue.
When it goes out it does not say anything about pellets. Just the low temperature alarm.


----------



## JRemington (Dec 12, 2019)

You have two low limit switches on the combustion blower. Swap the wires over to the other one or better yet jump them if you can. There’s something stupid going on.


----------



## JRemington (Dec 12, 2019)

I just thought of something else. The auger motor is connected to the shaft with I believe a 1/8th Allen wrench screw. I wonder if the screw is loose and sometimes spinning on the auger shaft.


----------



## Brightlee (Dec 12, 2019)

JRemington said:


> I just thought of something else. The auger motor is connected to the shaft with I believe a 1/8th Allen wrench screw. I wonder if the screw is loose and sometimes spinning on the auger shaft.


I had that thought and checked it yesterday, everything is tight with the auger motor and the auger.

I turned down the ash cleaning cycle on all settings. Stove is running on level three for now.  When/if it goes out I will look into the low limit switches on the combustion blower. Those would be on the right side of the insert, near the vacuum switch?


----------



## JRemington (Dec 12, 2019)

Brightlee said:


> I had that thought and checked it yesterday, everything is tight with the auger motor and the auger.
> 
> I turned down the ash cleaning cycle on all settings. Stove is running on level three for now.  When/if it goes out I will look into the low limit switches on the combustion blower. Those would be on the right side of the insert, near the vacuum switch?


Yes


----------



## Brightlee (Dec 12, 2019)

At the one hour mark again and it went out. Once it cools some I’ll try to jump the combustion blower limit switch and light it again.


----------



## Brightlee (Dec 12, 2019)

@JRemington
Finally got the combustion (exhaust?) blower limit switch jumped. Stove goes straight to “fire off” with both blowers ( room and exhaust/combustion) running. Won’t go to ignition. If I try to go to “stop” it goes over to “heating”. Going to try the other limit switch on the exhaust/combustion blower and see what happens. Any other suggestions?


----------



## Brightlee (Dec 13, 2019)

Brightlee said:


> @JRemington
> Finally got the combustion (exhaust?) blower limit switch jumped. Stove goes straight to “fire off” with both blowers ( room and exhaust/combustion) running. Won’t go to ignition. If I try to go to “stop” it goes over to “heating”. Going to try the other limit switch on the exhaust/combustion blower and see what happens. Any other suggestions?


Disregard this comment. I realized this morning that in my fatigue and frustration last night all I did was jump the proof of fire switch... what can I say,  it’s been a long week with this stove.  I will once again climb behind it tonight and see what I can do with the low limit switch on the combustion blower.


----------



## JRemington (Dec 13, 2019)

Brightlee said:


> Disregard this comment. I realized this morning that in my fatigue and frustration last night all I did was jump the proof of fire switch... what can I say,  it’s been a long week with this stove.  I will once again climb behind it tonight and see what I can do with the low limit switch on the combustion blower.


The proof of fire switch and the low limit snap switch are the same thing. Just different names for different people. On the combustion blower housing there are two identical switches next to each other. One has two wires connected to it. The other doesn’t. It’s meant as a spare. Makes no sense to me. The heat could destroy the spare just as easily as the one being used. Should just send the other in a bag as a spare. The best way to diagnose this is when the auger indicator light comes on and the auger isn’t turning is to check for voltage at the auger. If the indicator comes on and there’s 110 at the auger and it doesn’t turn then the auger is bad.  To be honest I’m leaning towards that now.  Call Comfortbilt today and tell them Jeff has been helping you with this and tell them I said you need a new auger motor. Ask for Jonathan.


----------



## Brightlee (Dec 13, 2019)

I did change over to the spare proof of fire switch last night, and like I said it only ran for about an hour and quit.  I did notice it quit at around the 52 minute mark, which meant to me that the cleaning cycle hadn't started and wasn't the issue.

The auger seems to run great when the stove starts or when I test it in diagnostic mode.  Do you think whatever the issue the auger motor is having happens as it runs?  Like it heats up over time and then fails?

I will contact Comfortbilt today for the auger motor.  Do you still think the vacuum switch is a problem too?  After I jumped the vacuum switch it went from quitting after a half hour to quitting after an hour.  I feel like it should be replaced regardless.

Just for my peace of mind, there isn't another safety switch somewhere that could be affecting the auger turning?  I feel like I'm into this so deep I might as well know all of the answers...


----------



## JRemington (Dec 13, 2019)

I talked with them this morning and they need your address to ship you a new motor. I think the motor runs and is heating up and stopping. Call them and give them your name and address. The only other thing that could cause the problem would be the control board but I doubt that’s it or it would do it all the time.


----------



## Brightlee (Dec 13, 2019)

I just hung up with Jonathan.  He's shipping the auger motor out today.  Thank you, Jeff for all your help.  My wife thanks you too, she was amazed I wasn't throwing tools across the house last night.  I told her I got this guy coaching me through it so I don't feel like I'm guessing.  She said he must be doing a good job because I was being so well behaved.  LOL 

 I hope this thread helps someone else if they ever have an issue with a Comfortbilt Stove.  In addition to your kindness and generosity, ComfortBilt's staff in North Carolina were quick to respond, very friendly and easy to deal with.  If there ever is another issue with the stove, I will not hesitate to reach out, I'm confident they will stand behind their products.

I will update after I get the auger motor replaced.  Thanks again!!


----------



## JRemington (Dec 15, 2019)

Good to hear the parts are coming. Is the stove still running the same or aren’t you using it?


----------



## Brightlee (Dec 15, 2019)

We are still using it and it’s the same. Sporadic. Sometimes it runs for a couple hours, sometimes just an hour or so, sometimes less.  Its been a bit warmer lately so we have been ok.


----------



## Brightlee (Dec 18, 2019)

@JRemington 
Took about two hours to get the faulty auger motor out and the new one back in. It seems to be running more consistently from the start even. I have high hopes that it did the trick. I’ll be really be happy if I can wake up in the morning to a fire flickering away! I’ll post an update then too!


----------



## JRemington (Dec 19, 2019)

Brightlee said:


> @JRemington
> Took about two hours to get the faulty auger motor out and the new one back in. It seems to be running more consistently from the start even. I have high hopes that it did the trick. I’ll be really be happy if I can wake up in the morning to a fire flickering away! I’ll post an update then too!


What’s the verdict?


----------



## Brightlee (Dec 19, 2019)

Not a good one... stove went out after an hour last night. I restarted it before bed and it was out this morning.

When I reassembled it last night I put the wires back on the vacuum switch. I restarted this morning in safe mode and bypassed the vacuum switch to see if that would remedy it.  Wife said it went out right as she got up.

My plan is to jump the vacuum switch again tonight when I get home and see what that does.  Getting pretty familiar with this thing and I can’t see much else being the problem. Other than, like you suggested earlier, maybe the board?  Any thoughts?


----------



## JRemington (Dec 19, 2019)

I had a CB yesterday with similar symptoms. After a couple hours we pulled the auger and it was packed with powder. The pellets weren’t able to get through. Did you by chance spin the auger when you had off the motor off and see if it turned freely?


----------



## Brightlee (Dec 19, 2019)

Yes I spun it and it turned freely, with really no resistance at all.  Like I said before, I have emptied the hopper multiple times and made sure the auger was clear each time.  I don't think the pellets are the issue.  When the auger is feeding, it feeds great.  Every time I restart it, it feeds perfectly.  With the new motor it is delivering pellets in much larger drops than the old one.  Nice big fire on level 3, plenty of heat, but then it just stops.  The old motor slowed before it stopped feeding.  I haven't noticed if the new one just stopped or slowed first.


----------



## JRemington (Dec 19, 2019)

When you start the stove is there and L, a V and the auger icon going on and off on the screen?


----------



## JRemington (Dec 19, 2019)

When you first start the stove it should fill the burn pot about half full. After the low limit switch closes its going to go to whatever the feeding cycles are. Something’s happening after the start up cycle. Is there any possibility the ribbon cable got pinched?


----------



## Brightlee (Dec 19, 2019)

JRemington said:


> When you start the stove is there and L, a V and the auger icon going on and off on the screen?


Recall that I have the 2nd Generation control panel.  The limit switch light is lit as is the vacuum switch light, the feed light comes on and off as the auger and motor cycle.  



JRemington said:


> When you first start the stove it should fill the burn pot about half full. After the low limit switch closes its going to go to whatever the feeding cycles are. Something’s happening after the start up cycle. Is there any possibility the ribbon cable got pinched?


The stove functions as you have described at start up and then goes to the feeding cycles.  It operates just as it should for around an hour or so and then stops feeding.  Sometimes (both with the old auger motor and this morning with the new motor) after the fire goes out, before the room blower turns off, the auger starts to feed again and will dump pellets into the burn pot.  I have noticed this because there are unburned pellets in the burn pot when I go to restart it.  The auger starting to feed again after the temperature goes down (from the fire going out) makes me believe it has something to do with temperature somewhere?  Which is why we suspected the auger motor was getting hot and failing.  I read somewhere that temperature can affect a faulty vacuum switch and cause it to malfunction, which is why I figured to jump it tonight.  I say all that, but have never seen a "High Temperature" alarm.  
The ribbon cable is not pinched.  I had the entire insert out of the hearth last night, sitting on the floor, to replace the auger motor.  I had a good look around to see if anything looked out of sorts and didn't find anything.


----------



## JRemington (Dec 19, 2019)

Didn’t we already jump the vacuum switch?


----------



## Brightlee (Dec 19, 2019)

JRemington said:


> Didn’t we already jump the vacuum switch?


Yes, but I put it back when I installed the new auger motor. Figuring the motor was the problem not the vacuum switch. I’ll post an update soon as I’m on my way home now.


----------



## JRemington (Dec 19, 2019)

Something tells me there’s something in the auger. That’s how it always ends up.


----------



## Brightlee (Dec 19, 2019)

JRemington said:


> Something tells me there’s something in the auger. That’s how it always ends up.


There is nothing in the auger. The pellets literally pour out of it for the first while. Every time I start it, it works perfectly  Every time.

When it quits, I let it cool and start it back up. It works perfectly again and then just quits. Limit light on, vacuum light on, feed light pulsing, auger not spinning.

The new auger motor hasn’t changed anything, jumping the vacuum switch hasn’t changed anything, I even tried running in safe mode with the limit switch bypassed but that didn’t change anything... should I call ComfortBilt again and try to arrange for a replacement stove? I feel like this unit just isn’t going to work, ever.

Is it overheating somewhere and stopping the auger and not tripping an alarm? Is it not drafting and causing it to stop?  Its really confusing how it runs great, heats up and then stops...


----------



## JRemington (Dec 19, 2019)

Brightlee said:


> There is nothing in the auger. The pellets literally pour out of it for the first while. Every time I start it, it works perfectly  Every time.
> 
> When it quits, I let it cool and start it back up. It works perfectly again and then just quits. Limit light on, vacuum light on, feed light pulsing, auger not spinning.
> 
> ...


----------



## JRemington (Dec 19, 2019)

When you find it shut down is there any type of error on the screen? If not and your sure the auger isn’t obstructed my next guess is a faulty daughter board. Are you running in manual or thermostat mode?


----------



## Brightlee (Dec 19, 2019)

If it goes out and I’m not there to turn it off, it will display a low temperature alarm.
I’m positive the auger is not obstructed. 
I have only ever run it in manual mode


----------



## JRemington (Dec 20, 2019)

I sent a message if you want to troubleshoot it.


----------



## Don2222 (Dec 20, 2019)

The very best treatment for the hopper is what they use for grain silos. Slip Plate!


----------



## Brightlee (Dec 22, 2019)

WE FINALLY FIGURED IT OUT !!
As I said earlier it seems like something is getting hot and causing the auger to stop. My genius wife had the idea to open the side panels on the stove to see if it would cause whatever was getting too hot to stay cool.  With the side panels open the stove ran for over 18 hours straight.

We monitored the hopper temperature and it stayed in the high nineties. Next we closed the side with out the door latch and watched the hopper temperature and it stayed the same. Then opened that door and tried the other door closed. The temps crept up a little at the hopper, so I figured it was something on that side.  

Looking around I noticed the wire for the hopper switch ( and I assume temperature probe? ) was dangling near the upper exhaust port cover. The port cover was HOT after 18 hours of run time. So I gently tucked the wire back towards the colder back side of the stove and watched the temp for a little while. It went back down so I shut both the side panels and watched the hopper temperature again. It went up to 100-102 but never above that, and the stove continued to run perfectly.

In the pictures you can see where I tucked the wire. I assume it was just getting too hot and sending bad signal to the motherboard and causing the auger to stop without a high temperature alarm.

After all this I still suspect the auger motor was part of the issue too, the new motor cycles stronger than the old and delivers more consistently.

One more time I have to thank JRemington for coaching me through a lot of this. He even offered to walk me through this over the phone after hours. It just so happened that we worked it out before I could call him.

Happy to say we have been warm and toasty since Friday night now thanks to our, once again working, pellet stove insert!


----------



## JRemington (Dec 22, 2019)

This one has me confused. It should give the high temp alarm on the board. I’m glad it’s working but I’m not confident it won’t happen again. I’ll be talking to them, lol.


----------



## JRemington (Dec 22, 2019)

That’s the grommet for the lid switch. If it lost connection the L on your screen would have gone out. If I were you I would wiggle the wire around and see if the L on the screen goes out.


----------



## Brightlee (Dec 22, 2019)

JRemington said:


> That’s the grommet for the lid switch. If it lost connection the L on your screen would have gone out. If I were you I would wiggle the wire around and see if the L on the screen goes out.



Wiggled the wire. Limit light stays on... my theory on the wire getting hot seems to be incorrect.




JRemington said:


> This one has me confused. It should give the high temp alarm on the board. I’m glad it’s working but I’m not confident it won’t happen again. I’ll be talking to them, lol.



Yeah... I might have spoke too soon. Stove is back to its old ways tonight. I’m about done with it. What else could it possibly be?  The thing is not that complicated!


----------



## JRemington (Dec 22, 2019)

I would say jump the low limit switch and if that’s not it then it’s time for a new board. The switch is on the combustion blower. This one is baffling me.


----------



## Brightlee (Dec 22, 2019)

We have already tried jumping the low limit switch last week. It didn’t work.

I’m ready to try a new board. Anything to get this thing up and running consistently before the really cold weather sets in.


----------



## JRemington (Dec 22, 2019)

This is odd. It’s showing the auger running but it isn’t. Any of the switches that would shut it off would also remove that icon from the screen, but it’s not. There is a capacitor but I don’t think that’s it. The only thing left is the harness, motherboard and Daughterboard. Call them in the morning and tell them I said it’s time to swap the boards. They may as well send both. I’m still thinking you can look at the harness from the auger to the board if you like. I forgot. It could also be in the ribbon cable. Speaking of, unplug the cable and plug it back in good and firmly.


----------



## JRemington (Dec 22, 2019)

I just remembered. A couple months ago our guys installed one and the auger didn’t work. They brought it back and If I recall after I unplugged the daughter board and plugged it back in it started working.


----------



## Brightlee (Dec 23, 2019)

I'm working a short day today, so when I get home I will check all the wires at the auger motor and the daughterboard.  I will contact Jonathon at ComfortBilt also and get the boards shipped out.


----------



## JRemington (Dec 26, 2019)

Do you know how to check your feed rates on the stove?


----------



## Brightlee (Dec 26, 2019)

Yes I do. I have looked at them and adjusted them in the past.  
The stove has been operating normally since Tuesday.  Just ran an entire bag of pellets through it over the last day or so. Zero issues. Crappy pellets even.
The only thing I have  changed is the surge strip the stove is plugged into. Got to wondering about the boards and voltages, etc. so I bought a new surge strip. The old one was one we had laying around the house. 
If it acts up again I figure to get the boards ordered from Jonathon.


----------



## JRemington (Dec 27, 2019)

Brightlee said:


> Yes I do. I have looked at them and adjusted them in the past.
> The stove has been operating normally since Tuesday.  Just ran an entire bag of pellets through it over the last day or so. Zero issues. Crappy pellets even.
> The only thing I have  changed is the surge strip the stove is plugged into. Got to wondering about the boards and voltages, etc. so I bought a new surge strip. The old one was one we had laying around the house.
> If it acts up again I figure to get the boards ordered from Jonathon.


Is it still running ok? How did you get the pass code to get into the feed settings? I have one other question. Have you settings ever changed on their own after shutting the stove off? Particularly the temp changing from Fahrenheit back to centigrade on its own?


----------



## Brightlee (Dec 27, 2019)

It just quit on me this afternoon after 24 hours straight, and I have restarted it twice since and it’s ran about 40 mins each time before quitting again.

I didn’t need a passcode to change the feed rate, it’s on one of the menus.  I go to the Set Data menu, then Option #3 is Set Combustion and then I can adjust feed rate, exhaust blower voltage and blower voltage for each level. 

Never have had settings change on me.


----------



## JRemington (Dec 27, 2019)

Your daughter board is completely different than any we have.  Can you snap me a picture? I’m wondering if you have the wrong board. This ones driving me nuts, lol.


----------



## Brightlee (Dec 27, 2019)

JRemington said:


> Your daughter board is completely different than any we have.  Can you snap me a picture? I’m wondering if you have the wrong board. This ones driving me nuts, lol.



I get it. It’s bugging the crap out of me too. Lol  Here’s a few shots and the main views. I can get more pics of specific menus if you’d like.
One thing I just noticed is what model number is listed on the information screen. HP60S_V01 ??  My insert is the HP22i-SS


----------



## JRemington (Dec 28, 2019)

What are your feed rates set at?


----------



## Brightlee (Dec 28, 2019)

JRemington said:


> What are your feed rates set at?



I just hand fed it through it trying to quit at around the 50 min mark this morning.

Here’s why I feel it’s related to hopper temperature:

When it started to quit the hopper temp was at 105. I hand fed it and opened the side panels, kept it going and when the hopper temp got down to 98-95 it started feeding again. But, I don’t believe that’s why it quit yesterday after 24 hours straight though...  last I saw the hopper temp yesterday it was in the upper 80’s running on level one.  This morning I was running on level two when it got to 105 at the hopper.  

What is the high temperature limit? And where is the hopper temperature probe? Does it make sense that something somewhere is getting warm and causing the auger to not feed? Even though the daughterboard says it is?


----------



## JRemington (Dec 28, 2019)

On setting 5 you’re going to have a raging inferno. That setting is off. Are you running it on 5 often?


----------



## JRemington (Dec 28, 2019)

It should be 22/18 on 5. They are all off.


----------



## JRemington (Dec 28, 2019)

cid:BAA4931D-AABB-4BF1-B1D1-08CC950E4955


----------



## JRemington (Dec 28, 2019)

1. 10/30. 2. 13/27. 3. 15/25. 4. 20/20. 5. 22/18.


----------



## Brightlee (Dec 29, 2019)

JRemington said:


> On setting 5 you’re going to have a raging inferno. That setting is off. Are you running it on 5 often?


It’s a pretty good fire, not raging and no, I run mostly on 1 or 2




JRemington said:


> 1. 10/30. 2. 13/27. 3. 15/25. 4. 20/20. 5. 22/18.



Interesting, the settings I sent are how it came. I adjusted level 5 once when I was trying to figure this out, but I set it back to the original.  I will adjust them to what you have specified and report back.


----------



## JRemington (Dec 29, 2019)

Your exhaust voltage is to low on 1 and 2. They should be 102 and 104. Your settings on 1 and 2 can cause an issue.


----------



## Brightlee (Dec 29, 2019)

JRemington said:


> Your exhaust voltage is to low on 1 and 2. They should be 102 and 104. Your settings on 1 and 2 can cause an issue.



Made the adjustments to the feed settings this morning and it just went out again. I adjusted the exhaust voltage just now. When it cools down I will re light and report back. Keep the tweaks coming!  Are the exhaust voltages good on 3, 4, 5 with the new feed rates?


----------



## JRemington (Dec 29, 2019)

Brightlee said:


> Made the adjustments to the feed settings this morning and it just went out again. I adjusted the exhaust voltage just now. When it cools down I will re light and report back. Keep the tweaks coming!  Are the exhaust voltages good on 3, 4, 5 with the new feed rates?


Those are fine. I’d turn 3,4 and five to 115. My main concern is the setting on 5. Did you run it on that at all?  At that feed rate the stove would go well over 200 degrees and would shut off the auger.


----------



## Brightlee (Dec 29, 2019)

JRemington said:


> Those are fine. I’d turn 3,4 and five to 115. My main concern is the setting on 5. Did you run it on that at all?  At that feed rate the stove would go well over 200 degrees and would shut off the auger.



Ok, I adjusted the exhaust on 3, 4, and 5 just now. But with the adjustments to the feed rate and exhaust on 1 and 2 this morning it still went out... my goal is really just to run at 1 or 2 consistently. I don’t think I’ll ever need more than that heat wise.

I will re-light it (again) and run it up and down through the levels and see what happens with the fire.


----------



## JRemington (Dec 29, 2019)

Here’s one last thing I’d like you to do before I fly to your house and smash that thing with a hammer, lol. The L on your screen is for the lid switch, not the low limit switch on the combustion blower. I want you to take the two wires off of the low limit switch before you start up the stove. I then want you to start the stove. I believe it will say ignite on your screen. As soon as the pellets ignite I want you to jump the two wires from the low limit switch together and leave them jumped. I’m wondering if the switch is randomly opening and closing while the stove is running. The switch will normally close once the stove temperature hits 120 degrees and should not open again until the stove temperature drops down to under 120 degrees. If it’s opening while it is running the auger will stop feeding.


----------



## Brightlee (Dec 29, 2019)

JRemington said:


> Here’s one last thing I’d like you to do before I fly to your house and smash that thing with a hammer, lol. The L on your screen is for the lid switch, not the low limit switch on the combustion blower. I want you to take the two wires off of the low limit switch before you start up the stove. I then want you to start the stove. I believe it will say ignite on your screen. As soon as the pellets ignite I want you to jump the two wires from the low limit switch together and leave them jumped. I’m wondering if the switch is randomly opening and closing while the stove is running. The switch will normally close once the stove temperature hits 120 degrees and should not open again until the stove temperature drops down to under 120 degrees. If it’s opening while it is running the auger will stop feeding.



I just had it lit and was trying to run through the levels and it went out again. I’m willing to let you come out with your hammer at this point, lol.

Once it cools, I’ll slide it out of the hearth and attempt the start up procedure you laid out. It kind of makes sense, it all seems temperature related.


----------



## JRemington (Dec 29, 2019)

I would not be surprised if the switch is the problem.


----------



## Brightlee (Dec 29, 2019)

JRemington said:


> I would not be surprised if the switch is the problem.



Just restarted and jumped the lower limit switch.  Should I be looking for something besides how long it will run?  Do I worry about too high of a temperature?


----------



## johneh (Dec 29, 2019)

Just tells the stove there is a fire on and is warm enough to run


----------



## JRemington (Dec 29, 2019)

We’re looking for it to stay running.


----------



## Brightlee (Dec 29, 2019)

Ok. Should take about an hour or so to quit like usual. Running level 2 so far so good.


----------



## JRemington (Dec 29, 2019)

If you see it stop feeding wiggle the wires to the lid switch. Does the auger indicator seem to be staying on 1.3 and off 2.7 seconds?


----------



## Brightlee (Dec 29, 2019)

JRemington said:


> If you see it stop feeding wiggle the wires to the lid switch. Does the auger indicator seem to be staying on 1.3 and off 2.7 seconds?



Feed rate is consistent with those times on Level 2. I will watch it close to see if it stops and wiggle the lid switch wires if it does.


----------



## Brightlee (Dec 29, 2019)

Brightlee said:


> Feed rate is consistent with those times on Level 2. I will watch it close to see if it stops and wiggle the lid switch wires if it does.



49 mins in and it quit. Wiggled lid switch wires, nothing...

Hammer ready.


----------



## JRemington (Dec 29, 2019)

I could scream. What is the cleaning cycle set at again?


----------



## JRemington (Dec 29, 2019)

Time for the new board.


----------



## Brightlee (Dec 29, 2019)

JRemington said:


> I could scream. What is the cleaning cycle set at again?



See the pic. All levels are set the same.




JRemington said:


> Time for the new board.



I’ll call Jonathon tomorrow, can I refer him to you if necessary?


----------



## JRemington (Dec 29, 2019)

Tell him I told you to call. Turn the cleaning cycle to zero on both settings next time you try it.


----------



## Brightlee (Dec 30, 2019)

JRemington said:


> Tell him I told you to call. Turn the cleaning cycle to zero on both settings next time you try it.



Turned the cleaning cycle down and I hooked the lower limit switch back up. Too much hassle to start it with it jumped and figured it was fine since it didn’t have any effect. It ran for over 8 hours after all that. Talked to Jonathan this morning and he’s shipping the boards today. I’ll keep you posted.


----------



## Brightlee (Jan 3, 2020)

Alright, deep breath. Boards came in and I have them replaced. Just lit the stove with the new components.  Left all settings (combustion blower, ash cleaning cycle, etc.) at factory defaults. Vacuum switch is still jumped. Side panels closed. 

Everything looked good on ignition and it has started heating. First observation is the auger seems louder?  That could be my imagination... Fingers crossed.  Let’s see what happens in an hour or so.


----------



## Brightlee (Jan 3, 2020)

Just over four hours in and still looking good. Will continue to update.


----------



## JRemington (Jan 3, 2020)

You should have changed just the daughter board first. Is things still running?


----------



## Brightlee (Jan 3, 2020)

Yeah well... I’m tired of screwing with it! lol 

Yes, it’s still running. Seven hours straight. Seems the factory default settings run hotter with similar pellet consumption.  Cranked it up to level five and it’s some serious fire. Didn’t leave it there long for fear of overheating. Got the HT up to 137 degrees and everything functioned correctly still. Turned it back down to level one and HT came back down to 120-125ish. Hoping to keep it going through the night and all day tomorrow before it needs a clean out.


----------



## Brightlee (Jan 4, 2020)

Almost 19 hours now. Still looking good. Definitely throwing more heat than before.


----------



## JRemington (Jan 4, 2020)

Sounds like she’s fixed.


----------



## Brightlee (Jan 4, 2020)

JRemington said:


> Sounds like she’s fixed.


Just crossed 23 hrs straight. Not a stutter. I’m cautiously optimistic.


----------



## Brightlee (Jan 6, 2020)

Wound up running for over 40 hours straight before I let it run out and cool down for a cleaning.  After I cleaned it and fired it back up it has been going for another 12 hours or so.  I think it safe to say its fixed.  Thanks one more time for all the help, @JRemington!


----------



## JRemington (Jan 6, 2020)

Brightlee said:


> Wound up running for over 40 hours straight before I let it run out and cool down for a cleaning.  After I cleaned it and fired it back up it has been going for another 12 hours or so.  I think it safe to say its fixed.  Thanks one more time for all the help, @JRemington!


Good to hear. The only problem is it would be nice to know if it was the daughter board or the mother board.


----------



## Brightlee (Jan 6, 2020)

JRemington said:


> Good to hear. The only problem is it would be nice to know if it was the daughter board or the mother board.


Maybe I'll swap the old daughter board back in and see what happens.


----------



## Bobgolf (Jan 27, 2020)

Update. Just had a brand new replacement stove installed. This stove is completely different from the first one. this stove blows out really hot air in the flame is perfect. But still the major problem is the funneling. I believe all comfortbilt stoves must do this. I have sprayed silicone in hole Hopper. I have put dry graphite in with the pellets. I smooth it down with steel wool first. No difference 4 hours and 25 minutes I got before stove went out. Stoves are supposed to light for at minimum 13 + hours without touching them. Which is why we purchased. Don't know what the solution would be?


----------



## Brightlee (Jan 27, 2020)

Maybe it’s the pellets you’re using?  When it gets too dusty in my hopper they tend to cling to the sides more. I make it a practice to open the lid and rake the pellets off the sides every once in a while with my hand.  Not a big deal in my opinion.  I have vacuumed the hopper out once, haven’t tried any treatment inside the hopper yet. Have heard car wax helps. Plan to do something when the heating season is over.


----------



## JRemington (Jan 27, 2020)

I actually on 3 occasions loaded our stove full and then weighed out what pellets were left after the stove went out. I could load about 45 pounds and had on average 11 pounds in the hopper when it went out. So we get about 34 pounds of usage. How is it only lasting 4 hours?


----------



## Brightlee (Feb 6, 2020)

@JRemington just cleaned it out and put my 60th bag of pellets in. Running like a champ!


----------



## JRemington (Feb 6, 2020)

Good to hear. Check your clean outs after the next ton.


----------



## Bobgolf (Feb 25, 2020)

JRemington said:


> I actually on 3 occasions loaded our stove full and then weighed out what pellets were left after the stove went out. I could load about 45 pounds and had on average 11 pounds in the hopper when it went out. So we get about 34 pounds of usage. How is it only lasting 4 hours?


I clean stove and hopper every 3 days. I vacuum the hopper where pellets go. I load the hopper, with a 40 pound bag and some from another bag maybe totaling 43 lbs. I turn it on manual mode. Now since I scrubbed the whole inside down with Scotch-Brite I get about 6 hours 45 minutes before my stove will shut off because of pellets not feeding because of funneling. so I can't leave this on when I'm at work for eight and a half hours or sleeping because it will eventually go out. If my Hopper is only half full I will have to put my hands in the hopper every hour hour and a half to keep it going. I don't know what the solution is. This is my second stove in 5 months old one did the same thing. I have tried spray silicone and the Scotch-Brite. Don't know what else to do.


----------



## Bobgolf (Feb 25, 2020)

Brightlee said:


> Almost 19 hours now. Still looking good. Definitely throwing more heat than before.


19 hours burn time, did you have to put more pellets in or mess with ones in hopper by hand to get 19 hours?


----------



## Bobgolf (Feb 25, 2020)

Brightlee said:


> @JRemington just cleaned it out and put my 60th bag of pellets in. Running like a champ!


You have same control board I have but totally different settings as in the menu. I'm glad it's working good now. I'm just hoping someday I get at least 10 hours of burn time before I have to lift the lid. But since I got this unit replaced it's 100% better than the one I first bought


----------



## JRemington (Feb 25, 2020)

Bobgolf said:


> You have same control board I have but totally different settings as in the menu. I'm glad it's working good now. I'm just hoping someday I get at least 10 hours of burn time before I have to lift the lid. But since I got this unit replaced it's 100% better than the one I first bought


Has anyone adjusted the feed settings on your stove? They may be to high.


----------

